# mailertable!?



## 4nd3rl (12. April 2003)

hi zusammen, 
habe in meiner mailertable für smtp mail3.netbeat.de eingetragen, vorher war da mal smtprelay.t-online.de gestanden, aber der ist ja jetzt kostenpflichtig... also hab ichs geändert-

nur leider bekomme ich ne fehlermeldung wie folgt:
connection reset by fmrlallmx.t-online.com !? die selbe meldung hatte ich schon als t-online den smtprelay server abgeschalten hatte...
die mailertable.db hab ich erstellt und restartet hab ich sendmail auch... was mach ich falsch?

anderl


----------

